
Genres are by far the biggest risk factor for autism - laurex
https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamapsychiatry/fullarticle/2737582
======
rossdavidh
You know, obviously "genres" is a typo, but it got me thinking: if you
collected data on what genres (of TV, books, music, etc.) people consume,
would there be a strong affect? How would it compare to, say, genes in the
strength of its correlation?

------
selimthegrim
*Genes

